# JSF: Tag <t:selectItems> nicht gefunden!



## Reeny (15. Feb 2008)

Hi,

ich verstehe folgenden Fehler nicht:

Ich habe eine _Combobox_, die mit dem *selectItems* Tag von Tomahawk eine simple Liste mit String-Elementen als Auswahlmöglichkeiten darstellen soll.

Beim Aufruf der zugehörigen XHTML-Seite wird folgender Fehler angezeigt:


```
<t:selectItems> Tag Library supports namespace: [url]http://myfaces.apache.org/tomahawk[/url], but no tag was defined for name: selectItems
```

Das gilt für das folgende JSF-Code-Stückchen:

```
<h:selectOneMenu id="nameSelection" value="#{element.selectedName}" style="width:60px;">
	<t:selectItems value="#{element.nameList}" var="curname" itemLabel="#{curname}" itemValue="#{curname}" />
</h:selectOneMenu>
```

Wieso findet er dieses Tag nicht?! In der Dokumentation von Tomahawk hab ich nichts gefunden. Ich benutz schon an vielen anderen Stellen die Tomahawk-Bibliothek - bisher ohne Probleme.

Das Seltsame:
In den Bibliotheken "tomahawk-facelets-1.1.6.jar" und "tomahawk-sandbox-1.1.6.jar" find ich allerdings auch keine Tag-Definition für *selectItems* ... ! Fehlt mir eine Datei? Habt ihr irgendwo in den "xxx-taglib.xml" eine Tag-Beschreibung zu *selectItems* stehen?


-= reeny =-


----------



## number8 (15. Feb 2008)

Nur ne Vermutung, aber setz mal das t:selectItems in eine t:selectOneMenu


----------



## Reeny (15. Feb 2008)

Gute Idee ... aber das war's nicht!

Ich meine, die Fehlermeldung sagt ja, dass das selectItems-Tag für Tomahawk unbekannt ist ... nicht, dass es irgendwie falsche Attribute hätte oder aus anderen Gründen nicht "gebastelt" werden kann.


----------



## Reeny (19. Feb 2008)

Nachdem nun auch plötzlich einige andere Komponenten von Tomahawk (z.B. PanelGroup) nicht mehr "bekannt" waren, kam ich auf die Idee, mal unser CVS zu überprüfen ... und siehe da: Ein Anhaltspunkt!

Ich hatte eine *tomahawk-facelet.jar* Datei gelöscht, da sie bereits von einem anderen Projekt deployed wird und deswegen kein zweites Mal im JBoss benötigt wird.

Aaaaber, nun das seltsame: Vergleiche ich beide *tomahawk.taglib.xml* - Dateien (die aus dem gelöschten JAR und die aus dem jetzt verwendeten JAR), haben beide Dateien einige Komponenten als Tag definiert, die die andere Datei nicht enthält! Häh?!  :bahnhof: 

Ich könnte ja nun beide "mergen" und wieder in die *tomahawk-facelet.jar* zurück packen. Aber gibt es denn keine "fertige" *tomahawk.taglib.xml* irgendwo im Netz? Hattet ihr auch schon mal halb-komplette TagLib-Beschreibungen?


-= reeny =-


----------

